# mounting a deer



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

when you are gonna mount a deer can you use a cape from a different deer?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yes


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

does it still look as nice?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yes, the only thing is you'll always look at it and it won't look the same, but I would definitely mount that deer--if it's the deer you posted.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

do not use a cape from a deer that has been hung up with a rope around it's neck. This will leave a line on cape where it damages the hair. Always hang a trophy deer by the hind legs.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Deleted joke.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

bretts said:


> yes, the only thing is you'll always look at it and it won't look the same, but I would definitely mount that deer--if it's the deer you posted.


that is the one im wonderin and i never really thought about it when i was skinnin it but now i kinda want to


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

you could also go with a european mount something like this:










not as nice as a full head mount but costs less than $100.

just an option.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

that has crossed my mind also


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I shot a decent buck this year that I am not mounting. However he had a huge body and neck. My dad shot a buck 25 years ago that he's always regretted not mounting. So I caped my deer out and I'll be sending it in to my taxidermist to have it processed. Once he's ready, I'll go to my parent's house and take his antlers off the wall and bring them to the taxidermist. When the buck is ready I'm going to simply hang it up and see how long it takes dad to notice.

So yes, you can use a different cape to mount your buck.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok thanks i think i am gonna try to get ahold of a cape and do that then. a friend of mine looked at the deer yesterday and said i should get it mounted and he is a taxidermist and said he would do it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know Aber Taxedermy doesn't charge for a cape. If you have him mount your deer. He will give you a cape it yours is messed up. I am having him do my buck from this year.

He does good work from what I have seen. $500 for a head mount. Cape included if you need one!

I can get you his number if you want!


----------

